# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  em muốn hỏi cách thiết kế 1 mạng LAN khoảng 7 máy?có 1 máy chủ

## nguyenphuong

trên diễn đàn em hỏi nhưng bác trả lời vậy e không hiểu lên hỏi lại.. em chưa lắp mạng bao giờ. cũng không hiểu. nhưng đang cần thiết lắp 1 mạng lan khoảng 7 máy trong đó có 1 máy làm máy chủ.anh chi nào đã lắp và biết thì chỉ em biết: các thiết bị cần thiết để lắp. và phải làm thế nào để lắp được càng chi tiết cang tốt. chân thành cảm ơn các bác trước

----------


## Lê Hiệp

cũng khó lý thuyết cho bạn hiểu thật, vốn từ kém cỏi quá đi mất
giờ mình sẽ cố gắng nói cho bạn thật dễ hiểu nhé
bạn cứ yêu cầu nhà cung cấp lắp đặt theo gói cước bạn đã đăng ký, nhà cung cấp sẽ cho bạn 1 modem rồi bạn đi mua 1 cái swith khoảng 8 port về cắm dây rj45 từ modem vào swith, rồi bạn cắm dây mạng từ swith vào 7 máy tính kia là đc 1 mạng lan thôi, xong bước 1
máy chủ là bạn phải cài win server 2003 hoặc 2008 tùy bạn cài đặt rồi add tất cả các user của nhưng máy còn lại vào máy chủ để quản lý thôi


tham khảo =>>



> tôi đang tiến hành thiết kế và cài đặt một mạng lan mô hình server/client cho một cơ quan. với vốn hiểu biết ít ỏi về mạng, nên tôi làm việc ý hơi khó khăn. dưới đây là một vài ghi chép lại sau khi đã tiến hành. mong các "nhà quản trị mạng" trong diễn đàn góp ý, và post lại hộ tôi những "lỗ hổng" của tôi. cảm ơn trước nhá.
> 
> *cấu hình và quản trị mạng windows server/client*
> 
> tóm tắt:
> yêu cầu phải có các đĩa cài đặt, driver của các card mạng lan, cardvga,…
> - cài đặt hệ điều hành trên máy server và client
> - cài đặt card mạng, trên máy chủ và máy client
> - cài đặt dns server
> ...

----------


## virus

cảm ơn bạn. mình đã bảo là chưa hiểu gì lên mới cần bạn chỉ tỉ mỉ.
em hỏi là không dùng win 2000 sever có được không?liêu e dùng winxp có được không?vì em đang cài cai vemis ở đó không muốn dùng win khác.mong thư

----------


## hantrongtai1

với lan mô hình nhỏ thế này ko cần cài win sever. có thể dùng các phần mềm khác như cms................

----------


## phunudep123

*trả lời: em muốn hỏi cách thiết kế 1 mạng lan khoảng 7 máy?có 1 máy chủ*

ít thế thì cần gì phải win sever làm j cho mệt. dùng 1 modem với cái swich 8port là đc. bình thường các swich hay router đều có chức năng quan lý kết nối mạng. máy chủ thì dùng phần mềm quản lý mạng nội bộ như lanhelper .... là đc rồi

----------


## thienho

*trả lời: em muốn hỏi cách thiết kế 1 mạng lan khoảng 7 máy?có 1 máy chủ*

(*) trong mô hình này, bạn nêu rõ là mạng lan & có cụ thể 7 pc tham gia vào mạng.
tùy thuộc vào mô hình bạn muốn thiết kế để lựa chọn cho phù hợp. ở đây có 2 mô hình phổ biến là client/server và per to per tức là mô hình khách chủ & mạng ngang hàng.
1. cả 2 mô hình trên đều sử dụng các thiết bị mạng cần thiết như sau:
+ cáp mạng (cáp bấm thẳng)

+ switch có số cổng (port >=8)

2. mô hình kết nối các thiết bị cụ thể như sau:

3. đối với mô hình mạng nhỏ chỉ bao gồm 7 pc thì dù trong mô hình client-server hay per to per đi chăng nữa thì mô hình kết nối trên luôn đúng.
trong trường hợp bạn muốn chọn ra một máy tính để làm server (máy chủ) thì chỉ cần chọn ra 1 pc mạnh nhất trong 7 pc đồng thời cài đặt lên nó hệ điều hành dành riêng cho server cũng như các sản phẩm đi kèm mặc định sẽ tốt hơn...
một số dịch vụ thường được dùng trên server bao gồm:
- web server (php/asp/asp.net/jsp)
- ftp server
- mail server
- database server (mysql server, db2, mssql server....)
chúc bạn thành công !!!

----------


## atdzvl12

*trả lời: em muốn hỏi cách thiết kế 1 mạng lan khoảng 7 máy?có 1 máy chủ*




> trên diễn đàn em hỏi nhưng bác trả lời vậy e không hiểu lên hỏi lại.. em chưa lắp mạng bao giờ. cũng không hiểu. nhưng đang cần thiết lắp 1 mạng lan khoảng 7 máy trong đó có 1 máy làm máy chủ.anh chi nào đã lắp và biết thì chỉ em biết: các thiết bị cần thiết để lắp. và phải làm thế nào để lắp được càng chi tiết cang tốt. chân thành cảm ơn các bác trước


bạn cũng không hỏi chi tiết , chỉ hỏi chung chung nên các bạn cũng khó trả lời , ban muốn lắp vào mục đích gì , quản trị , hay ;là sao

----------

